# Grade pole holder



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

In the other thread about transits, Tom mentioned how hard it is to use one by yourself. Years ago before my dad had a laser, he fabbed up a stand to hold his grade rod. It has a 1" thick steel plate for easy figuring of grade. Plus it won't tip over. Has a nice carry handle too.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice. Reminds me of a drywall guy I know. He has a drywall hoist on wheels. He says it's the best employee ever. Never misses work, talks back or gets tired.


----------



## Little (Jul 22, 2006)

haha the things we do to get things done ourselves. I've used tree branches and curb pins before to hold the rod when nooone was around to get that shot i needed hehe.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Probably holds it straighter than most laborers too.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

mudpad said:


> Probably holds it straighter than most laborers too.


Shows up for work everyday too.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

rino1494 said:


> Shows up for work everyday too.


Sober


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

Little said:


> haha the things we do to get things done ourselves. I've used tree branches and curb pins before to hold the rod when nooone was around to get that shot i needed hehe.


Speaking of this, I've been looking for some type of pipe stand that would allow me to lay out the pipes in a leachfield before I put in the stone. 

Electricians use a type that allows pipe separation in same trench. I bought some today but they might not work great because they aren't tall enough.


----------



## ajbackhoe (Nov 26, 2006)

Upchuck said:


> Speaking of this, I've been looking for some type of pipe stand that would allow me to lay out the pipes in a leachfield before I put in the stone.
> 
> Electricians use a type that allows pipe separation in same trench. I bought some today but they might not work great because they aren't tall enough.


I do exactly what you want to do and just use cheap grade stakes. Cut some perferated pipe strap, wrap it around the pipe with a screw on each side. You can tap the stakes to grade and the pipe never moves.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Upchuck said:


> Speaking of this, I've been looking for some type of pipe stand that would allow me to lay out the pipes in a leachfield before I put in the stone.
> 
> Electricians use a type that allows pipe separation in same trench. I bought some today but they might not work great because they aren't tall enough.


Bricks or block


----------

